# Generalskie Help Please?



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi folks, I'm moving on some of my Russians, and am in the process of listing and photographing them. I've just come across this very aged Vostok and noticed the logo is not the usual B.

I've not seen this logo before, and am hoping there is someone who can enlighten me? Is it not a Vostok? The movement is the usual unsigned manual wind so I hope its not a fake.










Thanks in advance


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Vostok did custom dials with company logos on them. Satellite dish







?

The dial has the classic Vostok "crazing"







.

What's the back like







?


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

The back looks a bit like this....










I knew an expert would turn up soon enough!!









Its a real one then? Guess I'm off hunting company logos now.....







Don't think its a Russian company, there's a tiny R trademark within the logo...

Its a very well worn and aged old tank, but it just keeps on going!!

Thank you again, take care


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jon, the back looks original to me







As for trying to track down the company, I think this might be a tough one 

Ian might be back hopefully with more information later


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Phil, its appreciated.









I didn't want to sell it to someone if there was any doubt of authenticity, you guys are spesh









....not that its worth more than a couple of quid, but it all adds up


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It seems O.K. to me. I can't name the logo though. We need an expert







.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi

This is an Ostwok watch. A swiss company tried to sell them in the nineties.

Was not very successful.

Greetings

Phil


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ill-phill said:


> This is an Ostwok watch.


I'm glad you came along  . It rang a bell but the brainbox is not what it used to be







.


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

Ostwok? Tell me more??? Was it a trial 'brand' of Vostok?

Thank you folks...


----------

